# Straight or Serrated blade for slicer ??



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2021)

So I have a Hobart 512 slicer with a straight blade..  Tried slicing a frozen chub of breakfast sausage (Pops) to make into perfect patties ...  Didn't do so well ..  had to wait for it to thaw a little bit...  

Does the serrated blade work any better for frozen meats like that ??

And what other uses would a serrated blade work better for ?? 

Thanks for any replies...


----------



## BB-que (Dec 17, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So I have a Hobart 512 slicer with a straight blade..  Tried slicing a frozen chub of breakfast sausage (Pops) to make into perfect patties ...  Didn't do so well ..  had to wait for it to thaw a little bit...
> 
> Does the serrated blade work any better for frozen meats like that ??
> 
> ...


I’ve found my straight blade works better in almost all instances.  How “frozen” was it?  I’ve never had any problem unless it was too frozen.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2021)

Personally I wouldn't try cutting frozen meat on a slicer with either blade.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Dec 17, 2021)

I have a Nesco slicer ($69) with an 8" serrated blade and have had no issues cutting anything, with no tearing either.  Most recently, I sliced paper-thin homemade bacon.  At some point, I'd guess that if it's frozen completely rock solid, there could be an issue depending on the slicer, at least for a harry-homeowner version :)


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 17, 2021)

I've had frozen (0 deg F) bacon that I couldn't slice with a straight blade until I let it sit and warm up to almost a soft frozen state. I do have a commercial 12 in slicer that seems to work best with meat that has been frozen and then partially thawed rather than meat that is on the way to being frozen.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 17, 2021)

I think the serrated is best for bread...and the smooth for meat.  I was taught to put meat in the freezer for about 20 minutes so it firm but not frozen.  that seems to work pretty well when I cut EOR for jerky.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2021)

I do best on Bacon after it's been in the freezer between 2 & 3 hours.
If it's not in long enough I get the trailing stuff on the bottom of the hunk.
If it's frozen too solid, I get the same reaction from the slicer motor as when somebody tries to Rip Red Oak on a 1.5 HP table saw with a dull blade mounted.
You can feel the motor slowing down.

Bear


----------

